

Show HN: Post a poll for your friends or public and get poll results instantly - masoomk

LivePoll - Your Social Polling Platform.&lt;p&gt;Got a question or just curious about something? Find out what your friends and the public think using a &quot;LivePoll&quot; and watch the poll results with analytics roll in instantly.&lt;p&gt;Free download from Android and BlackBerry.&lt;p&gt;We are a Toronto based startup.
Check us out http:&#x2F;&#x2F;livepoll.me&lt;p&gt;Follow us on twitter @_LivePoll
======
dexxter
When the site loads, I see an entire grey page with a red arrow button at the
bottom. Clicking on it takes me to screenshot and user guide. I believe this
is a waste of screen space. You may want to show the screenshot and user guide
immediately on load.

------
dexxter
Clickable - [http://livepoll.me](http://livepoll.me)

